# Buds seem small?



## Honest al (May 14, 2020)

Any ideas on fattening up my buds . 7/10 days max to go . OG indoors with LED 1000 watt and fan in tent . Should I raise temperature, on 12/12 light .


----------



## cardgenius (May 14, 2020)

Hard to just give a quick fix as there’s lots of factors at play and even more so if you think they’ll be done in 7 days. This is the time when you should be starving the plant of nutrients to “flush” it just before you chop it. 

Buds do add a significant amount of weight in their last couple weeks. How many days have they been in flower and what color are the trichomes? How big are your plants?


----------



## Honest al (May 14, 2020)

Put to flower March 22 , 5 plants approximately 2.5 ft high , milky white with half brown hairs on top less as you go down the plant . Will give it one more bloom fertilizer today as plant is dry then one flush maybe two ? Should I increase heat or increase the density of light ? First indoor grow


----------



## cardgenius (May 14, 2020)

You could add more light or lower the ones you have to increase the intensity, that would allow you to feed more without causing any problems. Keep your temps around 80-84 with LED and make sure you have the proper amount of air exchange going on.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 14, 2020)

Are you counting days from the switch of the lights or from when you first saw pistils? They don’t look done at all to me...I’d say you have a couple more weeks at least...I don’t see any closeups of trichomes...you need a magnification to see clearly the trichomes to know when to harvest...harvest when they are cloudy with a few ambers...cheers!


----------



## Honest al (May 15, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Are you counting days from the switch of the lights or from when you first saw pistils? They don’t look done at all to me...I’d say you have a couple more weeks at least...I don’t see any closeups of trichomes...you need a magnification to see clearly the trichomes to know when to harvest...harvest when they are cloudy with a few ambers...cheers!


Thanks. Will up the heat and add some light .


----------

